# Dogs and cabbage TNT



## kadesma (Mar 9, 2011)

My mom and dad use to love hot dogs and cabbage this took the place of corned beef when money was tight so easy so quicjk and so tasty One head of cabbage cut in 4 or 6 pieces, 4/6 yukon golds and 10 to 12 hot doggs. Put everyine in the pot of hot water bring to boil, reduce heat and simmer til extra hot. good with home made biscuits and honey 
enjoy
kades


----------



## DaveSoMD (Mar 9, 2011)

I love stewed cabbage and hot dogs.  My great-aunt used to make it all the time.


----------



## kadesma (Mar 9, 2011)

DaveSoMD said:


> I love stewed cabbage and hot dogs.  My great-aunt used to make it all the time.


Yea glad someone else likes them
kades


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 9, 2011)

I like the hot dog and potato part...just hand me the cabbage raw, please!


----------



## DaveSoMD (Mar 9, 2011)

I think her recipe was basically shred the cabbage, add it to a large pot, add 1 or 2 jars of stewed tomatoes, cover and cook on low till the cabbage is soft. The add the cut up hot dogs at the end to cook through.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 9, 2011)

*Cabbage & Weenies are popular at my house. Started eating the concoction as a youngster....Always with corn bread!*


----------



## kadesma (Mar 9, 2011)

DaveSoMD said:


> I think her recipe was basically shred the cabbage, add it to a large pot, add 1 or 2 jars of stewed tomatoes, cover and cook on low till the cabbage is soft. The add the cut up hot dogs at the end to cook through.


Mom never put tomatoes in so your aunts sounds wonderful will giv it a try thanks.
kades


----------



## kadesma (Mar 9, 2011)

Uncle Bob said:


> *Cabbage & Weenies are popular at my house. Started eating the concoction as a youngster....Always with corn bread!*


UB, corn bread why didn't my mom mke any? I love it and will add this to the next meal of C&B thanks.
kades


----------



## kadesma (Mar 9, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I like the hot dog and potato part...just hand me the cabbage raw, please!


You got it
kades


----------



## DaveSoMD (Mar 9, 2011)

kadesma said:


> Mom never put tomatoes in so your aunts sounds wonderful will giv it a try thanks.
> kades



I will look and see if I have the recipe somewhere. It might be in our church cook book.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 9, 2011)

I forgot to buy cabbage for dinner tonight, corned beef.  Shrek is being a good sport.


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 9, 2011)

I still make something simular. I use sour crout and cabage half and hafe. Sautee in frying pan, add a spoon or two ketchup or tomato sauce, throw in hot dogs, as soon as dogs are hot it's good to go. Add a spoon or two mashed potato on the side. YUm.


----------



## Kayelle (Mar 10, 2011)

Kades.  We were talking about dogs yesterday, when I read this......."dogs and cabbage" my sleepy brain thought, "dogs eat cabbage?"


----------



## kadesma (Mar 10, 2011)

Kayelle said:


> Kades.  We were talking about dogs yesterday, when I read this......."dogs and cabbage" my sleepy brain thought, "dogs eat cabbage?"


good one Kayelle
kades


----------



## taxlady (Mar 10, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I like the hot dog and potato part...just hand me the cabbage raw, please!



Same here. But, I don't mind if it just gets heated enough to soften the teensiest little bit - still has a bit of crunch.

I often modify a recipe that cooks cabbage to: shred some cabbage and add it for the last two minutes. I don't even want that nasty cooked cabbage flavour/smell to be left in the broth.


----------



## Claire (Mar 10, 2011)

Ha!  When you wrote dogs and cabbage, all I could think of is the terrible, acrid farts of my new dog and wondered why anyone would add cabbage to the mix!


----------



## Constance (Mar 10, 2011)

I've never tried hot dogs with cabbage, but I like both, so why not? I'll have to give it a try!


----------



## kadesma (Mar 10, 2011)

Claire said:


> Ha!  When you wrote dogs and cabbage, all I could think of is the terrible, acrid farts of my new dog and wondered why anyone would add cabbage to the mix!


because you can keep away pests with the smell
kades


----------



## kadesma (Mar 10, 2011)

taxlady said:


> Same here. But, I don't mind if it just gets heated enough to soften the teensiest little bit - still has a bit of crunch.
> 
> I often modify a recipe that cooks cabbage to: shred some cabbage and add it for the last two minutes. I don't even want that nasty cooked cabbage flavour/smell to be left in the broth.


Ah phooey the best part is the left over smell
kades


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 10, 2011)

Kayelle said:


> when I read this......."dogs and cabbage" my sleepy brain thought, "dogs eat cabbage?"


 
My dogs eat cabbage...we grind their veggies and when the sauerkraut is being made, the outer leaves get tossed in the food processor for the dogs...but then, they eat all the veggies that we grow...


----------



## kadesma (Mar 10, 2011)

Constance said:


> I've never tried hot dogs with cabbage, but I like both, so why not? I'll have to give it a try!


 _hope you do Connie, mom use to make this when she wanted to save a buck or two to get my sister and I some little thing we anted so we would look nice for school or a party. Let me know what you think I loved it when mom added a baled or boiled potatoe to it.
kades
_


----------



## kadesma (Mar 10, 2011)

CharlieD said:


> I still make something simular. I use sour crout and cabage half and hafe. Sautee in frying pan, add a spoon or two ketchup or tomato sauce, throw in hot dogs, as soon as dogs are hot it's good to go. Add a spoon or two mashed potato on the side. YUm.


Thanks Charlie, love your version of dogs and cabbage will give it a try soon.
kades


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 11, 2011)

taxlady said:


> Same here. But, I don't mind if it just gets heated enough to soften the teensiest little bit - still has a bit of crunch.
> 
> I often modify a recipe that cooks cabbage to: shred some cabbage and add it for the last two minutes. I don't even want that nasty cooked cabbage flavour/smell to be left in the broth.


 

I can handle it cooked about five minutes, after that it starts turning to slime and the flavor is icky.


----------



## JGDean (Mar 11, 2011)

'Kraut and dogs on hot dog bun with hot mustard, raw fresh cabbage  with slaw dressing and grilled slightly burned dogs...um good


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 11, 2011)

A friend of mine from Newfoundland sautees cabbage in LOTS of butter as a side for her Thanskgiving turkey--lots of pepper. Yummy.


----------



## kadesma (Mar 11, 2011)

CWS4322 said:


> A friend of mine from Newfoundland sautees cabbage in LOTS of butter as a side for her Thanskgiving turkey--lots of pepper. Yummy.


My girlfriend does her cabbage like this as well and I adore it. it's so easy todo and tastes wonderful. Ahhh butter does it every time
kadesma


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 11, 2011)

kadesma said:


> UB, corn bread why didn't my mom mke any? I love it and will add this to the next meal of C&B thanks.
> kades



Yep! The corn bread is a must for us....Be sure to squirt a little mustard on the plate for dipping the weenies in....Take a bite of mustard dipped weenie, a bite of corn bread and close your eyes ~~ You'll be 16 again, at the State Fair and your boy friend just bought you a Corn Dog!!


----------



## kadesma (Mar 11, 2011)

Uncle Bob said:


> Yep! The corn bread is a must for us....Be sure to squirt a little mustard on the plate for dipping the weenies in....Take a bite of mustard dipped weenie, a bite of corn bread and close your eyes ~~ You'll be 16 again, at the State Fair and your boy friend just bought you a Corn Dog!!


emmmm emmmm heaven will be doing this next week.
hugs
kades


----------



## Felicia (Mar 11, 2011)

We often have fried cabbage with hot dogs on the side.


----------



## kadesma (Mar 11, 2011)

Felicia said:


> We often have fried cabbage with hot dogs on the side.


good for you, Iplan to moke some this week but add corn bread to the mix
kadesma


----------

